# W: Apothacary Bits



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey guys, 


I'm looking to get my hands on as many apothecary bits (torsos, narthecium, backpack) as possible. 

I'd also be interested in any new or unbuilt (perhaps primed at a stretch) blood angels stuff people have. 

PM or post here if you have anything. 

Cheers!


----------

